# headlights



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Our daughter is looking to buy a 2001hymer b584 on uk plates to export to France. We have been looking for lhd headlights but can't find any. Are the original headlights adjustable for European driving. As this will be a permanent export the French equivalent of our MOT will not accept stickers on the headlights.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not sure about previous models, but my 2007 Hymer has adjusters to "dip" for the UK pattern, so when going to Europe I just flick the lttle levers - so I assume that there is no separate version?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes they have adjustment at the back of each headlight for continental driving.It's difficult to get to and involves loosening 3 slotted screws on the back of each headlight,turning the fitting and re tightening.As this will be a permanent job thankfully you will only have to do it once.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not sure about the Hymer randonneur but my 2000 Ducato based van was not adjustable.
But bought two as new LHD ones at a local breakers for €120.

Ray.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

wakk44 is quite correct, assuming the headlights are the round 90mm dia Hella type. However, if the dipped headlights were designed for driving on the left, the adjustment will take them from an asymmetrical beam pattern to a symmetrical beam pattern. In other words, when driving on the right you won't get any extra illumination along the right kerb line.

I don't know whether this arrangement would pass the French MOT. However, this is the setting I use when in Europe.

I keep my headlights permanently on the symmetrical setting and it passes the UK MOT.

Some Hymers of this era, namely the B Classic models, had rectangular headlights. If this is the case, then you would need to change the complete unit. It would be easiest to purchase these headlights in France for driving on the right.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why buy one over here, according to previous posts there are good deals to be had from buying in Germany. I cannot remember the name of the dealer, but some one will tell us.

cabby


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Many thanks for the replies.

1. Yes they are the round Hella ones so wouldnt need to be replaced.

2. She has looked at quite a few in France but for the money she has and the prices they are asking its no contest. The French vans are very well used and not particularly looked after.

Thanks again.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, mine was considerably cheaper in UK even after going trough all the French hoops to get it registered in France.

Ray.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Mines a 2001 B584 and as stated by others they're adjustable. I leave 2 screws loosened so I only need to undo top screw.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

bognormike said:


> not sure about previous models, but my 2007 Hymer has adjusters to "dip" for the UK pattern, so when going to Europe I just flick the lttle levers - so I assume that there is no separate version?


Someone mentioned "little levers" on another forum for Sprinter headlamps.

I have yet to find these levers?.

I know it is possible on many Xenon systems.

TM


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I have the round hella type, I've thrown away the lockinng screw, just left the to in. It's a 2 minute job changing them now and they never move.

Dick


----------

